# sunset ball python



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

Has this been proven and has there been any available in the uk?
I've googled it and can only find stuff goin back too 2005?
BHB had it and it was unproven?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

this one?

Sunset Ball - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats the one mark yeah


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

you now know as much about it as I do. not a bloody lot:lol2:

There's not much info on it so its either unproven or someones keeping it under wraps until they know exactly what it can/cant do


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

:lol2: fair enough! It just seems strange that theres not alot on it. 
Or is it just an unpopular morph? i think there amazin


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

as mark says...
either a funky normal, or a hush hush project


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

alan1 said:


> as mark says...
> either a funky normal, or a hush hush project


I'm thinking hush hush! And hoping it does'nt stay that way for too long.


----------

